# Ice Cream wars break out in NY and Mister Softee takes a hit



## editor (Jun 1, 2016)

It's all kicking off amongst the 99s* in NY: 



> Summer in New York City means ice cream trucks: bell-jingling fleets of pleasure craft festooned with pictures of perfectly swirled desserts and beaming children, delivering frozen providence into grateful sweaty hands.
> 
> But behind those cheery facades simmer turf wars — long-running, occasionally bloody feuds between ice cream vendors for control of the city’s prime selling spots.
> 
> ...





> At the corner of 40th Street and Seventh Avenue in Times Square, a New York Ice Cream man in the window of his purple-trimmed white truck was unapologetic.
> 
> “From 34th to 60th Street, river to river, that’s ours,” he said on a recent afternoon, moments after handing a chocolate cone to a delighted-looking little boy. The vendor would not allow his name to be published for fear of losing his job.
> 
> ...





> Bad blood has run through the New York ice cream trade for decades. In 1969, a Mister Softee driver was kidnapped by rivals who blew up his truck. In 2004, a cone-selling couple in their 60s were ambushed by competitors who beat them into critical condition with a wrench. In a 2010 brawl caught on video, two drivers near Columbus Circle exchanged punches before one man pushed the other’s face into a planter.
> 
> 
> But drivers for Mister Softee, whose cone-headed, bowtied likeness adorns more than 350 trucks across the five boroughs, can play hard, too.
> ...





*I don't think Americans do 99s, do they?


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 1, 2016)

These are the ice cream wars I remember  Glasgow Ice Cream Wars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## petee (Jun 2, 2016)

Ice Cream Man Attacked Midtown Pretzel Vendor With Bat, Police Say


----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2016)

19sixtysix said:


> These are the ice cream wars I remember  Glasgow Ice Cream Wars - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Likewise and fucking nasty goings on.


----------



## petee (Jun 5, 2016)

somebody else took a hit

Ice Cream Man Attacked Midtown Pretzel Vendor With Bat, Police Say


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 10, 2016)

petee said:


> somebody else took a hit
> 
> Ice Cream Man Attacked Midtown Pretzel Vendor With Bat, Police Say


Yup the area's still coned off


----------

